# Airplanes at Odd Angles.



## GandalfTheGreen (Jul 31, 2022)

Hello there; and thank you in advance for your attention to this thread.  Quite simply; I'm looking for any images, or photographs, or videos, of planes flying at odd angles in relation to the horizon.  If you've ever witnessed a plane flying off in the distance; and said to yourself "Gee, that looks like an odd angle; a steep angle, an uncomfortable angle."  You are the perfect candidate for the research I'm conducting. 


*The Request:  *
   Images, Videos, Personal testimonies of the a-fore mentioned flight patterns.  (I have a hunch that the farther you are from an airport; the better the odds are that you will witness stuff like this; but I could be wrong!)

*The Reasoning:* 
   As many members of the forum are fully aware; there are many deceptions afoot upon the face of the earth.  For whatever reason I am naturally driven to geodesy which is the study of the face of the Earth. This is an attempt to gather empirical evidence from fellow people world wide so I can compile enough  data from individual sources to create a peer provided, and peer reviewed experiment on geodesy that is entirely based on what we actually witness. 

Thank you for your time!  I hope to see this happen!


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 1, 2022)

What point of view?
Behind the plane taking off with the horizon at right angles to that point of view ergo the plane is moving away from the point of view directly towards the horizon
Or.
At right angles to the plane taking off with the horizon behind it so the plane is moving along the horizon?


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Aug 2, 2022)

Geodesy is not the study of the face of the earth. It is a branch off applied mathematics used to map plane survey on to an imaginary globe of whatever radius one requires . 

Surveyors measure the topographic layout of the surface of the land by use of plane trigonometry - another branch of applied mathematics .

Since no curvature is found that cannot be accounted for by observational error in areas up to 100 square miles , geodesic application is required to model the earth as a globe.

Fizzogology could be used as a description for the face of any object . 

Fizzog - colloquial name for "face", ology - the study of .


----------



## otl2021 (Aug 2, 2022)

GandalfTheGreen said:


> Hello there; and thank you in advance for your attention to this thread.  Quite simply; I'm looking for any images, or photographs, or videos, of planes flying at odd angles in relation to the horizon.  If you've ever witnessed a plane flying off in the distance; and said to yourself "Gee, that looks like an odd angle; a steep angle, an uncomfortable angle."  You are the perfect candidate for the research I'm conducting.
> 
> 
> *The Request:  *
> ...




ok, go... watchu got?
You have piqued my curiosity, thanks.


----------



## otl2021 (Sep 4, 2022)

Here are some more:












Looking forward to seeing where this is going. Thanks.


----------



## GandalfTheGreen (Oct 2, 2022)

otl2021 said:


> Here are some more:
> View attachment 24961
> 
> View attachment 24962
> ...





FarewellAngelina said:


> Geodesy is not the study of the face of the earth. It is a branch off applied mathematics used to map plane survey on to an imaginary globe of whatever radius one requires .
> 
> Surveyors measure the topographic layout of the surface of the land by use of plane trigonometry - another branch of applied mathematics .
> 
> ...




Thank you for your contribution; however this is not what I am looking for.  Perhaps I should be more specific.   I am looking for photographs taken from people who are on the ground; who are looking up, at the planes themselves, and taking the photo. I hope that clears things up a bit.

I was hoping that when I wrote:_* "If you've ever witnessed a plane flying off in the distance; and said to yourself "Gee, that looks like an odd angle; a steep angle, an uncomfortable angle." You are the perfect candidate for the research I'm conducting" *_
That it would be clear that these would be photos taken from people who are on the ground, looking UP at the airplanes themselves. 

I hope my additional explanation can help clarify things for the flat earth crowd.

Also; I believe Farewell Argentenia can contact Merriam Webster if he want's to modify the definition of geodesy to bend to his standards.

Definition of GEODESY

Ironically enough; it's the use of plane geometry which determines that we have two tropics of the same exact size; something flat earthers quite commonly deny, which is why they still don't have a functional explanation for reality; but they've got the time to slide research threads.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Oct 3, 2022)

GandalfTheGreen said:


> Thank you for your contribution; however this is not what I am looking for.  Perhaps I should be more specific.   I am looking for photographs taken from people who are on the ground; who are looking up, at the planes themselves, and taking the photo. I hope that clears things up a bit.
> 
> I was hoping that when I wrote:_* "If you've ever witnessed a plane flying off in the distance; and said to yourself "Gee, that looks like an odd angle; a steep angle, an uncomfortable angle." You are the perfect candidate for the research I'm conducting" *_
> That it would be clear that these would be photos taken from people who are on the ground, looking UP at the airplanes themselves.
> ...


Let's be clear , as Webster states - "Geodesy" is a branch of applied maths . It is not a science. It is the mathematical technique used to map measurements onto a globe . Mathematic modelling used to map things onto a ball.

Now scientists take their measured gravitational variations and surveyors take their plane trigonometric results and both use that applied mathematical (spherical trig) technique enabling their measurements to be mapped onto a globe. In no way does it mean that the earth is a fkn globe .  No one has ever shown or surveyed any measurable curvature. 

The use of planar geometry in survey shows we live most likely on a plane , or possibly a vast sphere . Who measured the tropics exactly?

That's a deduction based on a globe model produced by use of said mathematic modelling  .


----------

